# Nitro Booster



## MKC7 (Nov 17, 2004)

So does this stuff really work that well? I am using a Snow performance water meth kit on my 2007 2.0T GTI. I am running a progressive spray starting at 4 PSI and full spray at 9 PSI. The injector is pretty close to the throttle body so i can run more timing.
Will this stuff really add that much of a difference, it seems pretty pricey.
By the way, i'm talking about the stuff that USRT sells, the water meth additive.


_Modified by MKC7 at 5:46 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Nitro Booster (MKC7)*

MKC7, hardly any VW guys buy this stuff, so opinions/experiences on Vortex are as rare as hen's teeth. It simply hasn't caught on around here. (Other crowds consume a lot of it.)
HOWEVER, I can point to one very significant test that SAVwKO did. He set an output record that has yet to be eclipsed and it was after implementing a bunch of his own innovations as well as USRT-supplied hardware including NitroBooster. Check it out for yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Nitro Booster ([email protected])*

read the link and a very gud write up,what is the rite mix using nitromethane and methonal


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Nitro Booster (boostd k04)*

You can't mix nitromethane with water-methanol. It will just fall straight out of suspension. That is why NitroBooster has a special emulsifier to hold it in suspension with a 50/50 water-methanol mix. 
One 8oz bottle of NitroBooster to 2qts 50/50 water-methanol.


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

unfortunately we dont have nitrobooster available in s.a so i was gona try 50%methonal 50%nitromithane as i have the k04,hpfp,s3 injectors,s3 & forge i.c with the water injection


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (boostd k04)*

Why not use nitrous oxide?


----------

